# Bfn but still no af? Advice plz.........



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Hi I currently had my otd yesterday 11dp5dt which resulted in bfn. I had 1xfet 5 dblasto. My af still hasn't arrived and I don't feel like it's going to arrive either.

Is it worth me doing another test or am I just getting my hopes up?
Advice please ladies........

Thank u


----------



## Feelngmeh1984 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi K25

I don't have a similar experience to go by but I would test again in few days, stranger things have happened!

I had a BFN week tue.. AF didn't arrive until Saturday. I DID have over a week of torture though.

Fingers crossed your AF doesn't come for at least 9 months   

Good luck   xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, sorry to hear you got a bfn, hope u get what u wish for.

It was a natural fet so it's not as if I'm on n e meds.

Would be nice to hear if  n e one had similar experience to me.....


----------

